# Z906- No sound from center and rear speakers



## Aditya11 (May 5, 2012)

Yesterday I purchased Logitech Z906 5.1 Speaker System and Asus Xonar DX Sound card.

I have connected my PC with the speaker system using both 6-channel direct and S/PDIF TOSLINK cable. Problem is, I am NOT getting any sound from the center and rear speakers while playing music and movies (only get 2.1 sound), but all the channels do work in games such as The Witcher 2.  I tried this in both analogue and digital (Dolby) mode but still no sound from the center and rear speakers with music and movies. Only if I turn on the 3D stereo option on the speaker console (when in the PCM mode) I get surround sound. This is very confusing and frustrating. Am I doing something wrong?? Please help!

No replies? I know there are quite a few members around here with the exact same setup as mine (Xonar DX + Z906). Isn't it true that the Dolby Digital Live mode of Xonar DX transcodes any incoming audio stream into Dolby Digital surround bit-stream and outputs it thru 5.1 speakers? In such case, all the speakers should be audible?? Or am I doing/understanding something wrong?


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2012)

Aditya11 said:


> Yesterday I purchased Logitech Z906 5.1 Speaker System and Asus Xonar DX Sound card.
> 
> I have connected my PC with the speaker system using both 6-channel direct and S/PDIF TOSLINK cable. Problem is, I am NOT getting any sound from the center and rear speakers while playing music and movies (only get 2.1 sound), but all the channels do work in games such as The Witcher 2.  I tried this in both analogue and digital (Dolby) mode but still no sound from the center and rear speakers with music and movies. Only if I turn on the 3D stereo option on the speaker console (when in the PCM mode) I get surround sound. This is very confusing and frustrating. Am I doing something wrong?? Please help!



First, Congrats on your purchase Aditya...

Can you say what have you set in the foll. on your xonar dx menu with analog?

1. Audio Channels
2. Analog out


----------



## muditpopli (May 19, 2012)

You are not getting the sound from rear and center speakers beacause the sound might be of 2 channel...... just switch your system to stereo mode to get the proper sound ....... if dont know how to convert it to stereo mode ...... aim explaining


Just by a cable which has 2 RCA male jacks and and 1 3.5 mm male jack ...

Put the RCA jacks into White and Red Sockets behind the subwoofer..... and other side on your sound card..... it will work as stereo output then your 2 channel sound will come from all the speakers......


----------

